# THE 2nd AKFF SUMMER SPECIES FISHING COMP IS HERE!



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

OK, so this was a bit of fun last year, so the AKFF Summer Species Challenge is back!!

This year we will be accepting entries from members who can catch the following species at the minimum size or above.

KINGFISH - minimum size accepted will be 75cm
BREAM (All species) - minimum size accepted will be 36cm
AUSTRALIAN BASS - minimum size accepted will be 40cm
FLATHEAD - minimum size accepted will be 65cm 
WHITING - minimum size accepted will be 40cm
MACKERAL/TUNA/OTHER PELAGIC - minimum size 80cm
OTHER FRESHWATER SPECIES - minimum size 60cm

Prizes will be awarded to the best/biggest fish in each category at the end of the comp (1 April 2009). Random prizes will also be drawn throughout the comp period with everyone who's entered in with a chance to win something. As long as youve entered something bigger than the minimum size, you're in with a chance of picking up a goody.

Please enter a picture of the fish in the relevant species threads (which i'll set up shortly). Fish entered must be bigger than the minimum size and ideally must be photographed with measurement clearly shown. As with the fishing comp, Date/time/location of capture, type of kayak and details of tackle used etc should also be added. This competition runs from 1 November 2008 and finishes on the 31st March 2009.

NOTE - ENTRIES INTO THIS COMPETITION ARE RESTRICTED TO AKFF MEMBERS WITH A MINIMUM OF 100 POSTS (As of the 31 March 2009).

Judges decison is final.

Go get em and have fun over summer..


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

>60cm for a yella? :shock: Oh well there's a challenge. Been 20 years since I got one that big!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

let the games begin :lol:


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

It's just not fair! Appealing to my competitive streak to FORCE me to spend more time on the water. What's a boy to do?


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

I reckon other freshwater fish should be >80cm as it's one of the only two categories I've got any hope of (Impoundment barra). Not that I've ever caught one, but won't stop me trying this summer.
No bass up here, no large flatties, no large whiting and no kingfish. I might go cry now ;-)


----------



## redman (Jun 5, 2008)

Junglefisher said:


> I reckon other freshwater fish should be >80cm as it's one of the only two categories I've got any hope of (Impoundment barra). Not that I've ever caught one, but won't stop me trying this summer.
> No bass up here, no large flatties, no large whiting and no kingfish. I might go cry now ;-)


I hear your pain - however the other freshwater should hopefully give us a chance with the some big barra - Damn this discrimination against North Queenslanders :lol: :lol: At least when State of Origin comes around NSW will get what for


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

just to clarify - the 'Other' Freshwater category allows you to enter anything thats caught in freshwater (except bass which has its own category) be it a redfin, carp, yella, murray cod, barra, saratoga or crocodile :shock: :shock:


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

> be it a redfin, carp, yella, murray cod, barra, saratoga or crocodile :shock: :shock:


I would just like to remind people that crocs are protected so you have to let it go after bringing it in yak side and getting your lure back :twisted: :twisted: :twisted: :shock:

cheers Dave


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Couple of points worth a conversation or two,

Murray Cod caught in NSW/ACT/SA/QLD before December 1st must be released asap, so I guess they cant be entered till after December 1st ( Note : Some stocked waters in QLD are still fishable * ). Can we have a concensus on how to handle one of these beasts for entry, as I for one would not like to see a Murray Cod on a brag mat ( Unless you plan on keeping it, which is fine ). Probably best to try and have someone confirm a quick measurement for you or to try and get a good guestimate of length while fish is in the water alongside the yak ( Ruler, paddle length, photography summary etc etc ).

As for 60cm + Redfin, wont say its impossible but a hard task will be at hand ( Steroids anyone? ). Im thinking a couple of tubs of creatine from Planet Max distributed around Redfin Land should do the trick, might even have a positive effect on the Canberra Golden population... I know of some super large specimens caught this year already, tighten those drags!

* QLD anglers can still fish for Murray cod in the Connolly, Coolmunda, Glenlyon, Leslie and Storm King dams before December 1st, which have been stocked with cod. However to fish in the these dams or any of Queensland's 30 stocked dams on the Stocked Impoundment Permit (SIP) Scheme, anglers must have a permit ( $35 yr or $7 for a week ).

http://dpi.qld.gov.au/cps/rde/dpi/hs.xs ... A_HTML.htm


----------



## polylureosis (Jul 24, 2006)

Lets start....

110cm of Sydney Kingfish.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

you have got to be joking :shock: 
the comp just finished


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Holey Sheeeeeeeeet :shock:

Are you fair dinkum?


----------



## pcsolutionman (Apr 9, 2007)

Thats the way Ash, get down south and show the NSW guys how its done and from Longy too. how many of you sydney siders have spent many an hour out there??? ;-) ;-)

Lee


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

he must be a gnome and only 3 foot tall. its just a trick of the camera :lol: :shock: ;-)

that would make the kingy 'just' legal.

now, enough teasing,, we want a report!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Davey G said:


> he must be a gnome and only 3 foot tall. its just a trick of the camera :lol: :shock: ;-)
> 
> that would make the kingy 'just' legal.
> 
> now, enough teasing,, we want a report!


Quick Davey find a loop hole in the regs that says he can't enter it because he didn't file a report :lol: 
now what size sergeant baker do you need to enter


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Bloody photoshop ;-)


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

i found this shot he entered on another site :lol: obviously been played with in photoshop :lol: 
ban him


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

The bream one is all wrapped up too johnwalkley a new SA member got a 51cm the other day. 
Hasn't surfaced here yet but it is here. 
http://www.strikehook.com/component/option,com_smf/Itemid,78/topic,2646.0/


----------



## T-curve (Feb 19, 2007)

Damn thats a stonker Swamp, how many posts has he got to his name, if its under 50, he wont be able to enter it but if he has his posts up, buff will have his work cut out :lol:


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

So a salt-water crocodile would be classified as pelagic?

These are important questions we need answers to... :lol:


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

scleburne said:


> So a salt-water crocodile would be classified as pelagic?
> 
> These are important questions we need answers to... :lol:


Yep, and mermaids too. :lol: ;-)


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

I will try my hardest just to meet the entry criteria; Meeting any one of those will be a PB for me.. 
I'll be cruising around from Cuttagee to Bermagui towing some big lures and dropping some baits onto some reef's around the Christmas period.


----------



## KrazyKangaroo (Sep 9, 2008)

Sounds like good fun. A month down at Bermagui after Christmas will help target many of these and like scleburne any would be a PB.

Now ... to get my posts to the board up ....



scleburne said:


> I will try my hardest just to meet the entry criteria; Meeting any one of those will be a PB for me..
> I'll be cruising around from Cuttagee to Bermagui towing some big lures and dropping some baits onto some reef's around the Christmas period.


scleburne ... say g'day if we cross paths. I'll be in a yellow Outback and expect to fish the Bermagui River, Wallaga Lake, and if the weather is OK, out in Horseshoe Bay, off Cuttagee or up at Mystery Bay. I might also give Brogo a bash.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

scleburne said:


> I will try my hardest just to meet the entry criteria; Meeting any one of those will be a PB for me..


Give Tuross a go for the big flatties, Moruya river (around the hole-in-the-wall) a try for the big bream, Durras for the whiting, maybe brogo for the bass. Can't help you with the rest though unfortunately. 

Red.


----------



## scleburne (Aug 10, 2008)

KrazyKangaroo said:


> scleburne ... say g'day if we cross paths. I'll be in a yellow Outback and expect to fish the Bermagui River, Wallaga Lake, and if the weather is OK, out in Horseshoe Bay, off Cuttagee or up at Mystery Bay. I might also give Brogo a bash.


Sure will come say hi to any kayak fisher I see.

I will be on Bermagui river when I have company on weekends leading up to Christmas, otherwise I will be on the big blue. The river has disapointed me in the past, I don't think I have the finesse... Maybe you could help me on that front?!
I will be back in Canberra next year (ie 1st Jan) as I haven't missed Summernats in Canberra for the past 5 years. 

My mum lives at the top of Cuttagee hill, where I grew up, so I will mostly be practicing my surf launches there I assume, I want to trip up to Bermagui, grab a fish and chip lunch from salt-water restaurant (the one built in the harbour, half over the water) and then back to Cuttagee again. Preferably those plans will be interrupted by something taking my lure and attempting to drag me out to sea.

Feel free to say hi to me also. White 98 subaru outback with Moss revo.
I'll just call you Krazy Kanga then?


----------



## GregL (Jul 27, 2008)

Davey G - Sorry to ask (as you've heard it a million times already) but how close to the release of the AKFF Brag Mat are we? 
Cheers,
Smeg


----------



## Choicey (Nov 29, 2008)

Geez .... as a new member I have my work cut out..
100 posts by End of March - Works out to be about 1 per day.

Well here is todays entry.

Going up to Lake Monduran 3-7th Jan 09 to pick up my 110cm Freshwater Barra.
Should be a worth contender if I can get it.

96 Posts to go..

Cheers
Choicey


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

mick - you need to post these in the relevant thread (bluewater/pelagics)..


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

sorry just followed the link off the main page, then posted here , then only after that did i see the different sections.... would you be a dear and move it for me? or do i have to post it again?
cheers mick


----------



## Crezz2704 (Mar 21, 2009)

fun in the snags.


----------

